# Natural Peanut Butter..watery



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

yay I've finally found some Naturally peanut butter with 0g of sugar.  I opened up the case today, and found out it was watery....What the heck, is that normal?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 24, 2005)

Natural Peanut Butter is separated--the oil doesn't stay mixed with the content. You just have to put a little elbow grease behind it and mix it up.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

Ah thanks, but elbow grease behind it?  I'm not following on that part


----------



## XcelKrush (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonder if you drain the oil out, youll end up with reduced fat PB....

Lol, probably not.


----------



## wheystation (Apr 24, 2005)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Ah thanks, but elbow grease behind it?  I'm not following on that part




Perhaps it is a uniquely american expression for "use some strength".  But the best natural peanut butter will always separate until mixed....so use your strength to mix it up (easier to do when not from the frig).

Laura


----------



## Alaric (Apr 24, 2005)

wheystation said:
			
		

> Perhaps it is a uniquely american expression for "use some strength".  But the best natural peanut butter will always separate until mixed....so use your strength to mix it up (easier to do when not from the frig).
> 
> Laura



hahha damnit, I just put it in the fridge before I made the post, hoping to "freeze it up" a little.  Well thank you for that lesson, now I know a little bit more of American culture....interesting


----------



## musclepump (Apr 24, 2005)

Yes, you must mix it... use your own power, a la "elbow grease"


----------



## thajeepster (Apr 24, 2005)

never pour that stuff out, the pb will become really hard and impossible to spread on anything... when you buy the jar, flip it and store it for a while so the oils gradually make there way back through the rest of the jar, then whip it out, stir it really good, and store it in the fridge (this keeps it from re-separating.)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

There is a new kind on the shelf here (Skippy Natural, I think) that doesn't need stirring.  Jeepster is right about the fridge.  Stir once, and it stays stirred in the fridge.  I never thought of flipping it first though.  Great idea.


----------



## derekisdman (Apr 26, 2005)

I just had my first taste of natural peanut butter about a week ago.  Didn't like it


----------



## thajeepster (Apr 26, 2005)

if its not sweet enough for you add a little splenda to it, or sometimes i like to add in a couple scoops of chocolate whey to my jar and stir it in really good, it adds awesome flavor to my pb


----------

